# A and CNAME records for multiple domains



## gpatrick (Jul 30, 2009)

My company will host 2 internal DNS servers in a DMZ on a private network (10.10.10) and has three domains:  example.org, example.com and example.net.  There will be an nginx reverse proxy in front.

In db.example.com when A records are created would I use:

```
www IN A 10.10.10.100
reverseproxy IN A 10.10.10.130
```

in db.example.org

```
www IN A 10.10.10.110
reverseproxy IN A 10.10.10.130
```

in db.example.net

```
www IN A 10.10.10.120
reverseproxy IN A 10.10.10.30
```

In db.10.10.10 would it be:

```
100 IN PTR www.example.com
110 IN PTR www.example.org
120 IN PTR www.example.net
130 IN PTR reverseproxy.example.com
```

Is this correct or what needs to be changed to host 3 domains from the DNS servers?

Also, what domain name does the reverse proxy server get?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 31, 2009)

Looks correct. You might want to add a final dot to the hostnames in the reverse zone though. Like http://www.example.com. (note the dot at the end). This is to indicate they truly are fully qualified.

To get around the problem of the reverseproxy you could change the A record in example.net and example.org to a CNAME pointing to reverseproxy.example.com.


----------

